# Anyone fishing 3MB pier tomorrow night?



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I think the reds will be hitting 3mb tonight and tomorrow night around midnight.... I will probably be going tomorrow night.. anyone else heading out there tomorrow night? Only way I wont be there is if I go shark fishing..


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Go to Bob Sikes instead.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Go to Bob Sikes instead.


Deffinitley.im at bob sikes right now.hopefully in a couple hours the bulls will be hitting hard.been ctaching quite a few recently.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I havent been to bob sykes yet. Might have to try It.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Almist everynight we have a couple 35 plus inch reds on.if you have fresh men haden you will catch them back to back.


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

southern yakker said:


> Almist everynight we have a couple 35 plus inch reds on.if you have fresh men haden you will catch them back to back.


Do you fish those live or frozen?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

rweakley said:


> Do you fish those live or frozen?


We usually stop at the tressel and catch a fivr gallon bucket full and head straight there. We dont bother about freezing them. If you can keep them alive they work better but its hard to keep them alive.


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

southern yakker said:


> We usually stop at the tressel and catch a fivr gallon bucket full and head straight there. We dont bother about freezing them. If you can keep them alive they work better but its hard to keep them alive.


cast net?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

rweakley said:


> cast net?


Yep


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Gotta get me one of those! They're much more expensive than I thought they would be.


----------

